# If you vacuum seal rice do you still have to freeze it before storage?



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello again. I was wondering if I still have to freeze my rice before storage even if I am using a vacuum sealer to suck all the oxygen out? Will any bugs still be able to live in there with no oxygen? Sorry to be a pain in the rump with all my rice questions, I just want to make sure before I make my larger grains purchases and put them up. Thanks again.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

neil-v1 said:


> Hello again. I was wondering if I still have to freeze my rice before storage even if I am using a vacuum sealer to suck all the oxygen out? Will any bugs still be able to live in there with no oxygen? Sorry to be a pain in the rump with all my rice questions, I just want to make sure before I make my larger grains purchases and put them up. Thanks again.


JMHO, but you can't vaccum all the oxygen out, therefore, I'd either freeze it or, better yet, use oxygen absorbers. I like O2 absorbers better than vac packing.


----------

